# Baby Starling Needs Home/Care in CA



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I was brought a baby starling yesterday and really can't care for him (I have family in town and they need to be fed every hour or two at this age). He's about 12-14 days old, eating well, alert, a very bossy.

I tried joining the Starling-Talk website, but my login hasn't gone through yet. Is anyone on here a member? And could post on there to see if someone is local that could take him in? I'm in Oakland, CA.

He's doing very well and is easy to care for, but I'm just not around enough right now to care for him. Plus, if someone takes him who has other baby starlings he can be released. Otherwise he's condemned to being a pet.



_*"Laaaaaaaah!"*_


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, I contacted Wild Care in Marin and they can take the little bugger.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you found a place for the little darling starling, Karijo. I am a member of Starling-Talk. I believe one of the S-T moderators is in Nor Cal but not 100% sure about that. Great pic!

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, Terry!

He is so cute. He starts hollering at me as soon as he decides he is hungry (every hour), then when I walk by the carrier he grabs the bars with his feet and pokes his head through with that big yellow mouth - it's a hoot.

He is very bossy and then as soon as he decides he has had enough food, he turns around, poops, and stomps back into his nest (spot in the middle of a piled up pillow case) with his back to me like, "Thank you, I'm done. Good Day."

He is really adorable!! I wish I could keep him.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute!! I love those beaks. I'm glad Wildcare will take him.  They're good with birds such as starlings, just not so great with the pigeons!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

It was a really neat place! They gave me a little paper with his ID number so I could call and find out how he is doing. It was a nice place, I really liked the visitor area - very cool. And I got to give a few hawks some dirty looks for the pidges.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Loved the picture, actually it almost looks like TAWhatley avatar on ST. Its ashamed you couldn't keep it, my starling is the best pet. I'm surprised they actually took a starling, most places don't from what I have heard. You did a good job keeping it alive. min


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Did you get to talk to the ravens? They have two there (or used to) that would say "hi" and "hello" to people. They do have a great center and help a lot of animals, I've just heard they aren't much help with injured pigeons. They sure do rehab a lot of baby birds and other animals there.


----------

